# Is There Really A Pre-Icer Product?



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not a fan of de-icer sprays/liquids. Nor am I a fan of scraping ice. Nor am I a fan of sitting in the car with the heaters on waiting for it to melt. 
It's that time of year, and for the first time, I'm gonna be needing to use my car in the mornings and it's gonna get icey - help me! 

I was browsing and came accross some different pre-emtive strike products. 
Notably Halfords "night before de-icer" and Carlack 2 peice polish/seal kit.

Both of which claim to stop ice forming/sticking to your windows. 

Any one got any experience with them? Or any other similar products for that matter?


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I have carlack sealent on mine, just tip some cold tap water on it and it leaves it virtually dry and ice free.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

So does it just stop the ice from sticking to the glass?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've recently re-applied another coat of GTechniq G3 to my car and the other morning our screens were clear albeit a tiny amount of dew, but neighbours cars parked next to us were frozen.

Parts of the wifes car looked like they had almost started to freeze but it was applied to her screen approx 2months ago. looks like it won't stop it all together but certainly increase the minus temperature required to freeze.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Well my dads window had ice on and mine didn't the other day, but it does still get frosty but is way easier to clean


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

An extension lead connected to a small electric heater put on the parcel shelf for a few minutes before you head out works a treat. No scraping windows and a nice warm car to get into!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I was mooching in Tesco last night and noticed they have their own brand 'pre-icer'. Am tempted to try it 'in the name of science', will report back if I get some tonight


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Like Strothow I have a glass sealant on my car, and none on the other car, and mines does still get icy, but no-where near the amount on the other car. Since these treatments are made to stop water clinging, they also stop ice clinging, so really it only needs a quick wipe and any ice is off. The ice/droplets are usually really small, as any water that lands and then turns to ice needs to be very small to avoid rolling off the treated glass.
I just confused myself reading that again - I hope you know what I mean above


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

graeme_t said:


> An extension lead connected to a small electric heater put on the parcel shelf for a few minutes before you head out works a treat. No scraping windows and a nice warm car to get into!


I have read about people doing that. 
But I have a few problems
Car is parked in communual carpark outside flat
Car is a convertible - no parcel shelf
Leather seats and electric heaters = disaster waiting to happen 
:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have g1 on my windows.. im told its very good for resisting ice.. so will see when winter comes


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a heated front screen and G1 on it so nowts a bother.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cut a potato in half and rub it on, resists ice. And a few spuds last a while.

Cheap as chips as well...........


----------



## suhailvirmani (May 22, 2011)

Like the other posts I have a repellant applied to my windscreen but not G1 or G3. Ive got Duxback which, as it uses in its sales pitch, repels ice in the winter. Theyve got a video on youtube and, another sales pitch, is used on boeing 747s. I applied mine 2months ago so will be reporting how well it works in the winter.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i have g1 on my windows.. im told its very good for resisting ice.. so will see when winter comes


won't stop it freezing, but does help, and there is no need for de-icer. pour on some cool water, it'll melt and then just run straight off the screen before it re-freezes.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt_Nic said:


> I have read about people doing that.
> But I have a few problems
> Car is parked in communual carpark outside flat
> Car is a convertible - no parcel shelf
> ...


Hmmm, maybe not a good idea for you then :doublesho


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

I had the Carlack twins on last winter and while a very thin layer of ice formed on the windows, it only needed a cup of regular tap water to shift. Very handy. I'm using C3 at the moment, will be handy if that stops most icings


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Keep car windows frost-free overnight in winter by coating them with a 3:1 solution of white distilled vinegar (acetic acid) and distilled water


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

nick.s said:


> I was mooching in Tesco last night and noticed they have their own brand 'pre-icer'. Am tempted to try it 'in the name of science', will report back if I get some tonight


I got some of this last year - it's ok, although, that it never made it to my own car, but was tested on the missus' VW Touran! - it works ok, but is quite "oily" in texture - it makes a bit of a mess to be honest!

It doesn't stop ice forming, but for some odd reason the ice doesn't stick to the glass (i know - odd) and sweeps away with the wipers.

try it though - it does work and you might like it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

heated front screen + wolfs sealant on mine. two minutes with it on then wipers to sweep the ice away, sorted


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

When I used Autobrite's REPEL last winter, snow and ice hardly stuck to it and it was dead easy to clean. That plus all the rain water repellency make it a great product and effectively is a good 'pre-ice product' too in my opinion.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

g1 on mine. you could leave a sheet of plastic over your screen. cheap option.


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.carplan.co.uk/index.cfm?product=166, not personally used it myself though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ 'stops ice from forming, even at low temperatures' 
when else does ice form then :lol:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I've used the Halfords Night Before De-Icer stuff and it doesn't really work. Bought it on a 3for2 offer 3 years ago and still have 2 1/2 of them left....


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Cut a potato in half and rub it on, resists ice. And a few spuds last a while.
> 
> Cheap as chips as well...........


I think everyone missed your pun :lol:


----------



## Hugi (May 11, 2011)

I used Rain-X and normally I start the car one minute before I drive off..

as it is a petrol car with a supercharger it becomes warm quite quickly and I dont have to scratch..

before I used Rain-X I used a fluid from the petrolstation...


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nick.s said:


> I was mooching in Tesco last night and noticed they have their own brand 'pre-icer'. Am tempted to try it 'in the name of science', will report back if I get some tonight


i used this last
to be honest its not that bad
but a really deep and hard frost ,itll freeze over but scrapes off easy enough

will be reaplying my glass sealant next week,


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ 'stops ice from forming, even at low temperatures'
> when else does ice form then :lol:


:lol: at roasting temperatures, obviously


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I ordered the Carlack set and will report how it performs once I recieve it and it gets cold again. 
Sods law, £89 on a new coat Friday. £16 for glass seak kit for frost and it's been mild ever since!

Ok, so next question, what scrapers do people use?
Are there any super scrapers? I was at a market yesterday and they had some with nice foam handles, however with plastic "blades" I could feel they were already chipped and uneven. Surely this effects "performance"


----------

